

A depthcam? A webkinect? Streaming depth data over a binary WebSocket - gmac
http://blog.mackerron.com/2012/02/03/depthcam-webkinect/

======
gmac
Nodester seems to be temporarily down. This is now running on
<http://ec2-176-34-165-33.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com> (and, as soon as
the DNS propagates, <http://depthcam.mackerron.com>).

Edit: Knocking off now, so there won't be a lot to see again until about 10am
GMT.

------
jianju
Pure awesome!! How about synching two Kinects for a more complete space?
Grouping pixels into meta-primitive triangles? Agree w/jskopek about
positioning a color video camera near the Kinect for sampling color of each
primitive. Can't wait to see further developments!

------
jskopek
Goes to show how close we are to 3d chatting. If this could be combined with a
high quality video feed and some clever, C3-style mapping technologies, you
could probably get a much more engaging video chat experience.

I wonder if this might be 3D 'killer app'?

